
Steam Survey Purports a 0.28% Linux Gaming Marketshare for February - pjmlp
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Steam-Survey-February-2018
======
digikata
I think a more interesting question might be what is share of linux sales for
games that have offerings for Linux.

